# Toy Story/Toy Story 2 going on moritorium



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Word on the street has it that _Toy Story_ and _Toy Story 2_ will be going on moritorium in mid-April. While you may see copies on the shelves after April 15th, retailers will be unable to order new copies.

If you love DVD, I definately recommend the _Toy Story: The Ultimate Toy Box_ collection. The folks at Pixar definately had fun doing the special editions.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I want toy story I Loved it








You are a toy you are a childs plaything


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I bought the 2 pack, I couldn't see paying and extra $25 just for the extras disc.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Off the top of my head, there are the trailers, behind the scenes stuff, and a early short demonstrating the feasibility of doing a all CGI film. Unsing multiple-angles, there are sample shots from the film from storyboard to wireframe to rough animation to finish product.

BTW: The canyon which Buzz Lightyear flies through in _Toy Story 2_ is reused from _A Bugs Life_. However, due to an error in resizing the layout, some of the sand flakes ended up being floating boulders. When they showed this as a rough cut, they loved the floating boulders, and wanted them left in.

Of course, there was also the error in _Shrek_ where an animator mis-set a parameter. The next day, Donkey ended up looking like a Chia pet.


----------

